# Need assistance, all coding jobs require experience



## MistyAYPace (May 31, 2015)

Hello! I am currently enrolled in an ICD-10-CM course and looking for work in a medical office. All the coding jobs I have found state 2 years experience required. How can I get a position, even entry level, without the experience?  I am trying to get in a medical office coder position and understand if I have to work my way up. Any advice in this matter would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kwylie (Jun 2, 2015)

*new coder*

There are some companies that do take new coders like SynerMed (A MSO in So CA).  New coders have to be mentored and that is why there are few companies that will hire them.  You may want to see if there volunteer opportunities available.


----------



## Rochelle2597 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Don't Give Up*

I'm the hiring manager for a physician's group and I can tell you there are companies that will hire newbies.  Its all about timing.  There are times when staffing levels are good but you want to add another this is when a company will be willing to hire and CPC-A. 

Keep applying to any medical offices, facilities, hospitals especially in front desk, medical records, charge entry, or insurance authorization this is your in.  Once you are in these types of positions and build trust with the staff it will be easier for you transition into a coding position and you will also of gained some knowledge working knowledge of that companies process as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shariblove (Jul 20, 2015)

where are you located?


----------



## MistyAYPace (Jul 30, 2015)

*To shariblove about location*

Shariblove, 
I am located in the Anniston and Oxford, AL area.  However, I am willing to travel to Talladega, Jacksonville, Heflin, and Lincoln areas. If you know of anything any help would be appreciated.


----------

